# C&[email protected] Carolina show



## newbud (Feb 10, 2013)

If you haven't already seen it I thought I'd share Carter and Holmes's display at the South Carolina show this weekend. Since it was on FaceBook I didn't thnk it was a copyright infringement. I'll probably hear otherwise from somebody.




c&amp;[email protected] by Jacknet1, on Flickr


----------



## Hera (Feb 10, 2013)

Cute little hobbit hole. I see some nice paphs.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks very nice. Any pictures of the whole display?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the glimpse. One can't help wondering what magical land is behind that door.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

Clever.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice display. I'm not surprised Hobbits grow orchids. They must spend hours and hours having fun exploring the genealogy of the various crosses.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice! Imagine the door opening from inside...!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 11, 2013)

My precioussss...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty neat display!


----------

